

BSDCan 2014 Videos - skreuzer
http://undeadly.org/cgi?action=article&sid=20140528143344

======
protomyth
Its a shame that more folks don't have the equipment, people, and money to do
a camera + speaker's computer video wide split screen.

~~~
wcfields
Paging BlackMagic, loan an ATEM Video Switcher to these guys and boom, drivers
for BSD will be created :)

------
zmanian
Recommendations?

~~~
protomyth
The LibreSSL talk is funny and scary.

[watch the other version one
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnBbhXBDmwU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnBbhXBDmwU)
so you can hear the other people and see the end]

